# Back.. again



## Bf109_g (May 27, 2008)

Hey all,

I've been busy with high school, and I've been doing loads of assignments, so I haven't been able to get on recently. I'll probably be on only in the weekends.

~ BF


----------



## Wildcat (May 27, 2008)

Welcome back mate


----------



## A4K (May 27, 2008)

Yep, welcome back mate! We need more kiwis in here to keep the rowdy Aussie population in check...


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 27, 2008)

we aren't rowdy well...i don't think we aren't


----------



## Lucky13 (May 27, 2008)

Welcome back buddy...!


----------



## ccheese (May 27, 2008)

Welcome back.....

Charles


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2008)

I'm with all guys here.I'm gald you are back.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2008)

A4K said:


> Yep, welcome back mate! We need more kiwis in here to keep the rowdy Aussie population in check...



Hey, I resemble that remark!.... 

Welcome back Bf.!


----------



## A4K (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Thorlifter (May 28, 2008)

Glad to see your still around 109. Good luck with your school work.


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2008)

School first Bf 109. Glad you're back!


----------



## David Cohen (May 29, 2008)

Um... I'm new and all but welcome back even though I do not know you


----------



## Heinz (May 29, 2008)

Hey mate, glad to see you around again.

Keep working hard it will pay off


----------

